
On Not Knowing (Modern) Greek - diodorus
https://eidolon.pub/on-not-knowing-modern-greek-8611bc8151eb#.rkr3jo5fs
======
cafard
Of course Greece has had its own tricky relationships with the language:
Demotic v. Koine in the liturgy (Google for "Gospel Riots"), Katharevousa v.
Demotic in print.

Would one be astonished at the student who could read Latin comfortably, but
was not proficient in Italian?

------
jhbadger
This reminds me a bit of the beginning of Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities"
where Charles Darnay gave French lessons to the few students who were
interested in learning a living language rather than dead ones.

